
Apple killing the Lightning port may be the next step to a truly wireless iPhone - rbanffy
https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-killing-the-lightning-port-may-be-the-next-step-to-a-truly-wireless-iphone/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0b&linkId=53341648
======
394549
> Apple's goal may be to remove all ports entirely.

> Apple may be working towards an iPhone that is devoid of all buttons and
> ports, and is completely wireless.

Seems like an attempt at a foolish purity to me, and user-hostile to boot.
Eliminating all ports means charging your phone in a pinch or one the go will
be harder. Say goodbye to emergency USB battery backs; and say hello to
awkwardly balancing your nearly-dead phone on a charging pad an airport
hallway, starting at it while it charges.

If Apple goes through with this, I predict we'll see iPhone cases that
incorporate a USB-C port and an integrated wireless charging pad. They'll be
ugly, awkward, but very popular.

